# Cosmetic Discussion or Recommendations: What Goes Where?



## shellygrrl (May 19, 2016)

Cosmetic Discussion: This is for the discussion of makeup brands other than MAC, including product releases.

Recommendations: This is where to go if you're looking for makeup product recommendations. Dupes, how to achieve a certain look, favourite products for a certain skintype, that sort of thing. (If your question is more about skincare, please post in the Skin & Bodycare section. If you're wondering about hair or nail products, please visit Hair & Nail Salon.)

The above said, it is also acceptable to ask for recommendations within a thread for a specific collection, if you're wondering about specific products in a specific collection.


----------

